# Truma boiler drains all clean water



## 108783 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello,
I was surprised to see that the security electro-valve on the Truma 3204 boiler on my new Adria Twin drains not only the boiler water but all the water in the clean water tank, even with the pump swith off.
I guess the water passes through the pump, even when it is not running.

I have been leaving the heating on, in the lowest setting, and that's enough to keep the temperature above security level, but I don't want to use gas while the van is parked and I am not inside.

It shouldn't be difficult to put a on/off water valve between the manin tank and the boiler to avoid this.

Has anyone done this?

thank you in advance


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

It seems that when the drain valve opens it can syphon the contents of the water tank through the pump. To prevent the valve opening when the motorcaravan is in use I have made a tool to hold the valve in the closed (raised) position. Some people use a clothes peg but I did not find that very easy to apply.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are confident that the level of heating will prevent any freeze-ups, you can use a clothes peg to prevent the dump valve from dropping the water.


----------



## 108783 (Dec 17, 2007)

I see how the cloth peg would prevent the valve from opening. But these nights are being quite cold, below freezing, and I wouldn't want to take any risk with my wonderful new toy.
I don't mind loosing the water of the boiler but I don't want to empty the whole tank. That's why I was thinking about a maual valve betwen the tank and the boiler...


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Truma told us that we should have had the automatic drain valve fitted with our van but when I contacted Auto-trail they said they didn't fit them as they were more trouble than they were worth. I think they might be right!
Suggest you take it out altogether and fit a manual one and empty everything when not in use.


----------



## 108783 (Dec 17, 2007)

The Truma electro-valve is a good safety concept but I see a couple of problems that would make it more practical:
1- I think it should open the boiler at 0º not at 4º.
2- Most important, it should empty only the boiler, not the whole tank.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I noticed I have a valve in the water pipe next to the boiler but I have never understood what it was for. 

Is it to protect it from freezing or if the boiler overheats and builds up to much pressure ?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

You had better believe it. On our previous van the electrics for the dump valve were on the same fuse as the retractable steps, outside air temp gauge and warning light, so when that blew, who had no water  

We got over that problem by putting a small Terry clip over the plunger on the valve to hold it up in case the fuse had blown. On this I tied a string to the removeable cloths basket to ensure it was removed when emptying the MH.

Happy Christmas all


----------

